# Sell me on Ps6?



## PhilGF (Sep 22, 2012)

So of course what matters here I have Lr4 but still using Ps5. I'm doing most of my work within Lr but of course go to Ps for the hard lifting. Wondering if I should upgrade Ps? Besides needing Ps for the heavy work I'm always interested in the new features but $200!

Can you sell me on Ps!

Phil


----------



## wianb (Sep 22, 2012)

ACR 7.1 was the main selling point for me.


----------



## PhilGF (Sep 22, 2012)

Isn't the update in ACR just basically support for newer cameras, I have 6.7.0.039 on Ps5? I see 7.1 has support for the D800's. Does this mean i can't upgrade Ps5 to 7.1? Yesterday I got my D600 and I'm now waiting for Adobe to support it in Ps and Lr.

Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 22, 2012)

Last time I checked, the upgrade price was only going to apply if you upgraded every version from now on, so there's no more skipping versions.  If you're likely to want to upgrade, it's either CS6 or save all those upgrade fees until they add up to another full purchase price at around CS10.  You'll have to double check that's still correct, as they seem to have changed the rules a number of times recently.


----------



## PhilGF (Sep 22, 2012)

So am I correct in understanding when Adobe supports the Nikon D600 Ps5 won't be able to install the latest ACR? Of course Lr4 will get it?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes...there'll be no further ACR updates for PS/CS5. But that doesn't mean you can't carry on using CS5 for the 'heavy lifting' of your D600 images (once support in LR4 has been included)....just use the "Render using Lightroom" option on the ACR mis-match dialog when you invoke "Edit in Photoshop". The only downside of this approach is that the Lightroom will render the TIFF/PSD before opening it in PS, so if you hadn't intended to maintain the derivative you'll have a file to delete in LR when you've finished whatever you were doing in PS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 22, 2012)

Or convert them to DNG while CS5 will manage just fine using the normal Edit in Photoshop.


----------



## PhilGF (Sep 22, 2012)

Great, thanks. I import into Lr4 and convert to dng


----------



## Randy McKown (Oct 16, 2012)

I always upgrade software simply because I need to generate some extra tax deductions for the studio LOL. Is upgrading PS a "need" for me? Not even close. 90% of my client work involves Aperture & Lightroom .. Photoshop gets fired up primarily for creating new marketing designs or when a client asks me to shed a few pounds off them.  If your workflow is not heavily geared around Photoshop then chances are the expense is not justified. 

I like the way CS6 looks on my screen though .. the dark grey workspace is pretty cool after seeing decades of light grey.


----------

